# British Cycling - Kids Summer School



## fossyant (16 Jul 2012)

My son is going to be a happy chappy.

Got him booked into the Cycling Summer School next week. 3 days of cycle training, including Bikeability at Manchester Velodrome/City's Stadium. He get's a session on the track also.

Down side is he has to venture into the enemy's grounds. 

All for the grand sum of £25. Fantastic.


----------



## Berties (16 Jul 2012)

the bikeability scheme is tops for young riders both my lads did it ,last year of primary after that they could ride to school as we live in a rural village,and a spin on the track,wow,wish your lad good luck and hope he has a great time,happy cycling


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2012)

My son has been doing Bikeability with School, but the Day Two of the training has been cancelled twice due to the heavy rain (safety on the roads).

Son came home yesterday - oh Bikeability is back on tomorrow ! Guess what - hissing it down again - doubt it will be on. The Britich Cycling training - they have said bring waterproofs. I'd assume they will have use of the access roads round the Stadium, and or near the Velodrome if the weather is nasty. Can't see them on Alan Turning way. 

The issue with the School is there is a fairly major road right near school, with shops, and in poor weather, it would be a bit tricky with novice cyclists (my son wasn't amused as he cycles to school in all weathers).


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2012)

Day 1. He had over an hour on the track. Mainly kept them no higher than the blue at the bottom, but my son took to it quickly. Awesome he said. I can see this getting expensive.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------

